# 123.ie house insurance sudden refusal



## Westy29 (3 Jul 2015)

Hi,

I,ve been insured with 123.ie for house insurance for the last 7 years. Always drove a hard bargain with them and premium was about 270 EURO for the last few years, always s
dropped at the last minute to keep my business. Never had any claims etc. They did attempt to include a clause not insuring us for flood damage a few years ago but once i rang and clarified we were on top of a hill and outside town they removed it. We are about 5 miles outside clonakilty in west cork. There are no rivers nearby and no history of flooding. If we get flooded it will be time for the ark as we are quite elevated.
Anyway, got a letter this morning saying that the underwriter had reviewed their home insurance portfolio and decided they couldnt over us a renewal this year. Are 123.ie trying to get away from home insurance? Is it possible they were making very little money on the policy.? Anyone else had a similar issue?


----------



## mathepac (4 Jul 2015)

It is my understanding that 123.ie is not an insurance company but a tied broker to RSA. Try bypassing them via another RSA broker. I have documented my experiences with them elsewhere on this board; some brokers are cheap and cheerful, 123.ie proved to me to be cheap and useless. My daughter currently has a motor claim with them and based on her experiences, their incompetence has increased since I left them.

Do yourself a big favour, try AXA Direct or via AIB if you're a customer.


----------



## roker (4 Jul 2015)

I refuse to take out a 123 home insurance because there are so many conditions and exclusion clauses for not paying out, sample below


*Exclusion clauses*


loss or damage to walls, ceilings and tiles

caused by water leaking from shower units

or baths


where the Damage is caused by escape

of water from any fixed water or heating

installation or domestic appliance the first

€600 of each loss, unless a higher

Voluntary Excess amount has been

selected, will apply


Theft

caused by You or any members of Your

Household or any other person lawfully

at Your Home


loss or damage caused by felling of trees  ( must I let it grow until falls?)

or lopping of branches


malicious damage

to boundary walls, hedges, tennis courts,

gates, fences, terraces, patios, driveways,

footpaths, swimming pools, lawns, trees,

shrubs or plants


Subsidence


*viii loss or damage which originated before*  (you already know the house is 10 yr old)

  this insurance came into force

ix  the first 1,500 of each and every loss


*iv  loss or damage resulting from the*

*  bedding down of any structure*


*ii  loss or damage caused by movement,*

*  settlement or shrinkage*


ix loss or damage caused by mechanical,

  electrical or electronic defects,

  breakdown or malfunction


  We will not cover

*I  loss or damage caused by storm or flood*

ii loss or damage caused by weight of snow

iii Money

iv loss or damage caused by impact other  (what about something from the sky?)

  than impact by a vehicle train or animal


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Jul 2015)

Hi Roker 

Are those conditions not standard across insurance companies? 

Brendan


----------



## mathepac (4 Jul 2015)

MY AIB/AXA policy has the following General Exclusions:


Sonic Bangs
Radioactive Contamination
War & Terrorism
Excesses, unless otherwise altered 
E250 of any claim
E1,000 water damage
E5,000 subsidence

Date Change Exclusion 
Risks to Computers
Wear & Tear

There is more detail in these clause and they are elaborated on under "What is Not Covered" in Section J of the Policy booklet but in general seem to me to be both fair and reasonable. I am not an insurance expert.


----------



## Jimbobp (6 Jul 2015)

The insurer behind 123.ie (RSA) seem to be aggressively going through their book of business and trying to limit their exposure to any potential losses (as brokers we have noted an increase in people contacting us from 123.ie that have been refused cover for one reason or another). If they don't want your business, you will have to shop around for an alternative and bear in mind that as you have been refused cover by RSA, you will need to disclose that to any new insurer you go to.


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jul 2015)

Is the letter an actual letter of refusal? If it is, then they have to list the reasons for refusal as per Consumer Protection Code.

See section 4.39 here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## Leo (7 Jul 2015)

roker said:


> loss or damage caused by felling of trees  ( must I let it grow until falls?)



No, you hire an insured contractor who is responsible for any damage caused.


----------



## Westy29 (16 Jul 2015)

odyssey06 said:


> Is the letter an actual letter of refusal? If it is, then they have to list the reasons for refusal as per Consumer Protection Code.
> 
> See section 4.39 here:
> [broken link removed]





odyssey06 said:


> Is the letter an actual letter of refusal? If it is, then they have to list the reasons for refusal as per Consumer Protection Code.
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


----------

